# What to write in form



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Please can anyone give me any ideas on what i should be writing on the form that is passed to any resulting children when they reach 18. This seems to be the hardest thing that I have tackled so far.
What have other people written on this form? I need a bit of help


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I'm certainly no expert as I've not done egg share, however I met my natural father at the age of 24 and the things I wanted to know were about what he'd done in his life, what his interests were and general things about him. I'm still finding things out about him 11 years later like recently I found out we both pull the same strange face when we're cooking and my family always wondered where I got that from and used to laugh at me. So a few light-hearted fun things would be good too. I'm hoping I've got the right end of the stick and that's what the form is for - if not I'm sure some of the lovely egg share ladies will be along to correct me and give you some ideas of what you can write.

Good luck!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks Rosie - actually a lighthearted side (which actually is quite 'me' anyway) wasn't something that i had considered


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi.. God the form is sooo hard! It took me a good few hours.. I had many sleepness nigt wondering what to write. In the end one of the EggShare girls pointed me to this thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48666.0

It's been compiled from the Egg Receiptants on what they would want to ask and i found it really useful.

Why don't you come over to the Egg Share Chit Chat thread? There are a few of us all doing ES at the minute and it's really nice to share what your going through with other people who are doing the exact same thing.
Nicole.x


----------

